# Vista Wireless Problems - Connected with limited access



## kieron5 (Mar 4, 2009)

A laptop based on a home wireless network will not allow a connection through the internet however does connect to the router.

The "connected with limited access" notification comes up and regardless of my attempts, I cannot get an internet connection.

The ISP is Sky in the UK

Laptop is an Acer Aspire 5630

The OS is Vista Home Premium
*
The following is brought up in CMD when IPCONFIG /ALL is entered:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\TEMP.HOME-PC>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HOME-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 24:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{915A9DEE-7324-4D28-BE9B-91CDE1B69
98E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\TEMP.HOME-PC>

*The following is also brought up when attempting to ping google and the router:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\TEMP.HOME-PC>ping www.google.com
Ping request could not find host www.google.com. Please check the name and try a
gain.

C:\Users\TEMP.HOME-PC>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\TEMP.HOME-PC>

My mate who owns the laptop is useless with computers and I am under the assumption various drivers are missing, however I am not clued up enough to attempt to recover the laptop.

He also did not create a backup disc when the laptop was purchased and furthermore, has never created a restore point.

I have attempted closing all firewalls and the like, but to no avail.

I have checked router settings and tried to change the security encryption from WPA to WEP but that does not solve the issue either.

Any help would be brilliant.

Cheers,

Kieron


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

k5:
Hello & Welcome to TGF.

From JohnWill's post at http://forums.techguy.org/networking/805843-modem-wireless-setup.html
Please supply the following info, exact make and models of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make and exact model of the broadband modem.
Make and exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.

* If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?
* For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way?
* Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
* If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the Enter key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.
__________________
Microsoft MVP - User Desktop Experience

*********************
Note LEDs on router & cable modem; color & status [ on off, steady, blinking ]
After doing the above, reset your router. See your router manual for instructions. 
If that fails: 
reset your router
unplug your router
turn off your PC
unplug your cable modem
Wait 5 minutes.
turn on your cable modem; 
wait until all LEDs are as before. Note: "PC activity" or similar label may be dark until your router is on and PC connected to internet.
plug in router
wait until all LEDs are as before. Note: "PC "status" or similar label may be dark until your router is on and PC connected to internet.
Connect PC to router, using ethernet. 
Turn on your PC.

*********
Then setup your router, using default settings; possible exception is to change SSID. 
No Wireless encryption at this point.

Test.

Repeat JW's instructions.

Report your status of internet connectivity .

Hope that helps.

RF123


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand how that can be connecting to the router, as I see no networking adapters in the ipconfig /all.

What shows in Device Manager under Network Adapters?

What warnings, errors, unknown and other devices do you find in Device Manager?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Wazza78 (Mar 14, 2009)

I've been having the problem described. After trying loads of different things I gave your steps a go and voila - problem solved.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

W 78:
Hello & welcome to Tech Guy Forum. 

Thanks for letting us know that your problem was solved. 

I hope kieron5's issue is also resolved. 

RF123


----------

